# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Post an image of how your feeling right now?

## Parthenia



----------


## Coffee



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Coffee

^ kinda. Wish I would feel this MORE though because I definitely need to get to that place and that feeling isn't strong enough yet!

----------


## Chocolate



----------


## Coffee

Apparently this has just become the thread that I dominate with weird e-cards, so keeping up with the trend:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Coffee

true story, kind of.  not really.

----------


## AllToAll



----------


## Coffee

i really need more people to post here or i'm going to look like such a loser. but anyway, feeling of right now:

----------


## Anteros



----------


## Chocolate



----------


## onawheel

headache, speaking of suchness.... anyone else seem to get more headaches when you've been out in public (shopping mall)? I don't know why maybe I've become allergic to people.

----------


## L



----------


## Coffee

This thread actually helps me to figure out how i'm feeling every day.

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Coffee



----------


## Coffee



----------


## jsgt



----------


## Anteros



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## anonymid

> 



I love someecards. That's a great one, haha.

----------


## Chantellabella

Decided to delete my picture. 

That felt good for a moment. But I'm over it now.  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## MrQuiet76



----------


## Coffee

> I love someecards. That's a great one, haha.



They're awesome, right? But now I've started this whole string of posting ecards, I can't break the trend. It's high pressure, man. 

Anyway for today:

----------


## jsgt

> They're awesome, right? But now I've started this whole string of posting ecards, I can't break the trend. It's high pressure, man. 
> 
> Anyway for today:



Looks like she's about to snap his neck. Anywho, cheers to feeling better!

----------


## Anteros

^ LOL!

----------


## SweetsoulSister



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Coffee



----------


## CaduceusGUILT



----------


## Coffee

> 



I got so excited when I saw this!! HIGH FIVE. Not like this though:

----------


## Coffee

Seriously.

----------


## ashes

Simply put:

----------


## James



----------


## Sagan



----------


## James



----------


## Misssy

you guys are so funny. Not sure where you all find this stuff !!!!   ::):

----------


## Hush

26729192.jpg

----------


## Otherside

depression-black-dog.jpg

----------


## Hush

anxiety-cycle.gif

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> anxiety-cycle.gif



Yep. Good times.

----------


## Keddy

tumblr_m1gtenNeLA1qi1f00o1_500.png

----------


## NikNik

blond,girl,skull,smoke,photo,blonde-3c1e82e3ea27575125b1f0a7678d5699_h_large.jpg

----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## onawheel



----------


## James

The guy about to fall to his death would be me, the other guy would be life, kicking my ass.

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Rawr

Discouraged.jpg

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

grassnaruto.jpg

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Cell_Avatar_500x.jpg

----------


## Keddy

1488285_620909317969637_1596311375_n.jpg

----------


## onawheel



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

\

----------


## James



----------


## onawheel



----------

